# Anyone had experiance with the EF100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS USM II & EF1.4EX III



## jeffa4444 (May 17, 2016)

Has anyone used this combo and if so how did you find it? Im looking to use with a Canon 5DS and a Canon 7D MKII.


----------



## Mikehit (May 17, 2016)

I have used that combo a fair bit on my 7DII and think it is excellent. The close focusing is a revelation for a telephoto like that so it is a good field 'macro' (more of a 'close up' lens for butterflies etc) and the IS is welcome after having used the 100-400Mk1! 
On the birdphotographers website some people have even taken to using the 100-400MkII instead of their 500 f4L if they don't need the wide aperture - I have not had opportunity to use the 500 myself, but it illustrates how good the lens is. 

Bear in mind that on the 7DII when you add the 1.4x you can only focus with single point and you lose the ITR capability but other than that I am very pleased with it. I still read a lot of debate on whether to use the 100-400MkII by itself and crop versus using adding the 1.4tc so whichever route you go you will be happy I think.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2016)

The Ver II with TC's has faster autofocus, better IS and some prefer the twist to zoom. I've owned both and IQ is about the same as the version 1, which is very good for the price.

When I first got the lens, I forgot to take the 1.4X TC off for 2 weeks, and never had a issue with AF or IS on my 5D MK III.


----------



## 2n10 (May 17, 2016)

I agree with Mikehit as my experiences match his. I keep the combo on my 7DII most of the time. AF is a little slow for small birds in flight IME.

I feel the II is sharper than the I wide open at 400mm. You take the usual hit on IQ with a TC but it is not difficult to overcome at all in PP.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 17, 2016)

This combo works well for me. I use it to shoot the moon and I use live view to focus. Image quality is pretty good.


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 17, 2016)

Like others I use this with 5d3, exactly as said before I often forget it's there, the 1.4iii works so well, I also shoot the moon with the 2xiii, MF but IQ is still good.


----------



## canon1dxman (May 17, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Has anyone used this combo and if so how did you find it? Im looking to use with a Canon 5DS and a Canon 7D MKII.


Took that combo with a 7D II to South Africa for 2 weeks safari just over a year ago. Absolutely loved it. Perfect combination for what I needed on that trip. I used the mark 1 for around 8 years but prefer the newer combo.


----------



## j-nord (May 17, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've owned both and IQ is about the same as the version 1, which is very good for the price.



I've never heard anyone say the IQ is 'about the same' as the mki. From all the tests Ive seen the mkii is much sharper across the whole frame at every focal length wide open. Maybe you had an exceptional copy of the mki?


----------



## dslrdummy (May 18, 2016)

On safari in Zambia last year with 7Dii and the only time I took the 1.4tc off was when the light started to go or very early morning. Haven't had a chance to try the combo on the 1DXii yet but the bare lense is exceptional on it.


----------



## Tyroop (May 18, 2016)

> Bear in mind that on the 7DII when you add the 1.4x you can only focus with single point



But 27 AF points, I believe, with this combo on the 80D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned both and IQ is about the same as the version 1, which is very good for the price.
> ...



I did have a good copy of the MK I, there were some with issues, particularly the older ones. I used it for 5 years or more.


Here are photozone tests of the two.


----------



## nc0b (May 18, 2016)

I am very happy with the 5DsR, 100-400mm II and 1.4X TC III for general wildlife where the extra reach is needed. Added CA is minimal, unlike when I tried to use the TC with my 400mm f/5.6. When I shoot BIF I use the 400mm alone with the 5DsR or 6D. For perched birds, the zoom & TC combo is fine with the 5DsR.


----------



## TheJock (May 18, 2016)

While out all day last Saturday for the Big Day I used a 7DII and my 1.4x3 + 100-400L V1, I found that it hunted when locking onto smaller targets, but other than that I found the focusing almost as fast as using the bare lens, I’ll try and post some images later when I get the chance to view/edit them. Sorry I know you’re asking about the V2, I have no experience with that lens.


----------



## candyman (May 18, 2016)

Last weekend I used my 100-400 II + 1.4x III in combination with a rented 7D MK II
I usually use this lens with my 5D MK III


The combination of 100-400 II + 1.4x III is great. Certainly on stationary subjects. Bird in Flight becomes more challenging. And certainly on a very cloudy day. Even though it is a cloudy day, the lock-on is good. Attached an example of a photo on a very cloudy day. It is not all that great but ok. If displayed in smaller size, for web purposes, not bad at all.


To be clear: 100-400 II is a great lens and I am very pleased I purchased the 1.4x III


----------



## Mario (May 18, 2016)

I did a quick and dirty test some time ago. The IQ with the 1.4 III is still excellent. I also had the V1 of this lens, and mine wasn't even close, the V2 was even with the 1.4x III attached significantly better than the V1 without the 1.4xIII.

http://severi.be/en/blog/2015/01/15/canon+ef+100-400+ii

And a second part, but only in flemish/dutch (the exifs should be understandable ;-)).

http://severi.be/nl/blog/2015/01/15/meer+tests+met+de+100-400+ii

Mario


----------



## J.R. (May 18, 2016)

I am using this combination on the 1DX II. Works great - will post some pictures later today when I get home.


----------



## candyman (May 18, 2016)

Mario said:


> I did a quick and dirty test some time ago. The IQ with the 1.4 III is still excellent. I also had the V1 of this lens, and mine wasn't even close, the V2 was even with the 1.4x III attached significantly better than the V1 without the 1.4xIII.
> 
> http://severi.be/en/blog/2015/01/15/canon+ef+100-400+ii
> 
> ...




Hello Mario,
Great shots!


Do you have photos taken with the 5D MK III + 100-400II +1.4x III @ 560mm?
(I saw only 1 @400 and 1 @401mm)


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2016)

nc0b said:


> I am very happy with the 5DsR, 100-400mm II and 1.4X TC III for general wildlife where the extra reach is needed. Added CA is minimal, unlike when I tried to use the TC with my 400mm f/5.6. When I shoot BIF I use the 400mm alone with the 5DsR or 6D. For perched birds, the zoom & TC combo is fine with the 5DsR.



I prefer not to use the 1.4xTC with the 5DS R as I think you lose more than you gain, but that is debatable. The 1.4xTC with the 5DIII is very similar in IQ to the bare lens on the 7FDII.


----------



## Mario (May 18, 2016)

candyman said:


> Mario said:
> 
> 
> > I did a quick and dirty test some time ago. The IQ with the 1.4 III is still excellent. I also had the V1 of this lens, and mine wasn't even close, the V2 was even with the 1.4x III attached significantly better than the V1 without the 1.4xIII.
> ...



Thanks, Candyman. I just had a dive into my archive, and yes, several with the 5DIII and the 100-400 II @ 560 mm. Here are 2 consecutive shots of a blue tit, both 5DIII, 100-400 II + 1.4x III @ 560 mm, 1/125, f/8, ISO 800, -2/3 EV.

edit: there's a difference in color, the processing of the last one was done at the time of the testing, the first one I quickly processed just before posting this.

Mario


----------



## j-nord (May 18, 2016)

Mario said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Mario said:
> ...


Great detail! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## candyman (May 18, 2016)

Mario said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mario,
> ...




Hello mario,
Those are just wonderful shots! Truly fine detail. Thank you for sharing.
Makes me wonder .....I may have problems with my 100-400 II.. :-\ 
I have to check this.


----------



## Mario (May 18, 2016)

One of this evening, a great spotted woodpecker, this time with the 1DXII.

1DXII, 100-400 II + 1.4x III @ 560 mm, 1/400, f/8, ISO 2500, -2/3 EV.

Candyman, please keep in mind these birds are sitting really close, about 3 meters or so. You won't get that level of detail with birds sitting much further away. I also have my micro-adjustments set for this short distance as this is what I do most of the time.

Mario


----------



## fallsong (May 18, 2016)

Anyone has tried it with the 2X?

Thanks


----------



## greger (May 19, 2016)

Nice pictures on this thread. My experience with version 1 and the 2X ll were too noisy which I couldn't fix in PS. Manual focusing in Live View was not easy. I want to try my 1.4 ll extender next time. I'm sure the results will be better as using it on my 70-200 was fine.


----------



## Mario (May 19, 2016)

fallsong said:


> Anyone has tried it with the 2X?
> 
> Thanks



You will lose AF with the 2x, except in Live view mode.

Mario


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 19, 2016)

The combo also works well on the new 80D (I cover it in my review here: http://bit.ly/1TIXffd). If you have the 1.4x II, only the center focus point will work, but the 1.4x III allows for 27 AF points to work on the 80D (three groups of nice across the center). My findings were that the fewer focus points selected the better. Single point = fantastic. Group of nine = pretty good but occasional pulsing. All 27 points active = often frustrating. 

Here's a moon shot + crop:

As others have mentioned, the lens with the extender becomes essentially a macro lens with the world's best working distance.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2016)

Did much testing and found that the 100-400 II did just about as well bare as with the 1.4x III when comparing the bare lens cropped. This was on a 7D2. On my former 5D3 the teleconverter had some more significant benefit, and I'd use it on it for still objects. 

On a used 1dx I just picked up, it does very nicely, and the better autofocus makes up a lot of difference too. I use it much more with the 100-400 now that it's back on a full frame. 

BTW, you can pick up a good used 1dx mark 1 for less than you can buy a new 5d3. I suspect once the new 1dx mark 1 inventory gets shot through the retail channels, people will be paying a higher price for them, but for now, it's quite a deal.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2016)

Mario said:


> Thanks, Candyman. I just had a dive into my archive, and yes, several with the 5DIII and the 100-400 II @ 560 mm. Here are 2 consecutive shots of a blue tit, both 5DIII, 100-400 II + 1.4x III @ 560 mm, 1/125, f/8, ISO 800, -2/3 EV.
> 
> edit: there's a difference in color, the processing of the last one was done at the time of the testing, the first one I quickly processed just before posting this.
> 
> Mario




Beautiful shots. Very well done, Mario.


----------



## stochasticmotions (May 19, 2016)

I currently use the kenko DGX 1.4 converter a great deal with the new 100-400 which works extremely well on my 1D IV and the Sony A7RII but there have been some compatibility issues with the 5D3. Quality wise it is pretty close to the mark III canon. Here are a couple of examples, and these are also cropped since I rarely consider 560 (x1.3) long enough  This teleconverter will also work with autofocus on older canons that don't officially focus at F8. 



Find the cause of the knocking by Barry Scully, on Flickr



Attitude by Barry Scully, on Flickr



phinizy phlight #1 by Barry Scully, on Flickr


----------

